# Panther, Mac OS X 10.3 Discussions (merged)



## PowerMacX (Mar 13, 2003)

Has anyone heard any rumors about it? Apple releases a new 10.x usually every 8 months...


----------



## fryke (Mar 13, 2003)

10.1 'Summer 2001'
10.2 'Summer 2002'
10.3?

There were some rumours on powerpage.org that 10.3 would appear in June already. We'll certainly know more after WWDC has started in May 2003.


----------



## moav (Mar 13, 2003)

Yup, it will be here late summer of 2003, September 22 or earlier


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 13, 2003)

It would be nice if Apple includes Ilife in it... rather than shelling out $49 dollars for it.


----------



## Trim1 (Mar 13, 2003)

If you look at the pattern you may have to "pay" for ALL of it.


----------



## fryke (Mar 13, 2003)

49$ buys you iDVD. There's no reason why Apple should include it in Panther. You get it for free if you buy a new Mac, you can stay with iDVD 2 that you got with yours or you pay 49$, which isn't really MUCH for such a great creativity & production tool. iMovie is a download, iTunes is a download, iPhoto is a download - and as with Jaguar, you'll probably get them along with the other free iApps on the Applications CD.


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 13, 2003)

I would still like Ilife incorporated as part of the natural 10.3 panther OS... Rather than have 4 seprate icons... or pay the 49$ to merge them into one single program.  I am not asking for too much.


----------



## ebow (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trim1 _
> *If you look at the pattern you may have to "pay" for ALL of it. *



But... as an owner of OS X 10.0, I marched into CompUSA and was handed a copy of the 10.1 update for free.  They didn't even want to see an update coupon or anything.  I hope (though don't expect) that's the case with 10.3.


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 14, 2003)

So those 3 update coupons they give you are useless???  You know the ones that come with new machines?


----------



## buggerit (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *I would still like Ilife incorporated as part of the natural 10.3 panther OS... Rather than have 4 seprate icons... or pay the 49$ to merge them into one single program.  I am not asking for too much. *



iLife is still four different programs, with four separate icons.  they integrate, but there's no "ilife" application.



And i STILL have no idea what those coupons are for. Apple stopped producing update CD's some time ago, and they certainly didn't help with 10.2 upgrade.  I actually work in an Apple store too..


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggerit _
> *iLife is still four different programs, with four separate icons.  they integrate, but there's no "ilife" application.
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhh darn... So ILIFE IS all 4 programs with seprate icons... grrr... Why did Apple do this?  When these programs can be downloaded for free... Unless they plan on future upgrades of these products to no longer be free..


----------



## ebow (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *So those 3 update coupons they give you are useless???  You know the ones that come with new machines? *



Those coupons don't do sh...anything.  Neither the ones that came with my computer nor the ones that came in the 10.0 box.  Well, I take that back: they give me false hope that Apple with be sensible and reasonable at some point in the near future.


----------



## celeborn (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *Ahhh darn... So ILIFE IS all 4 programs with seprate icons... grrr... Why did Apple do this?  When these programs can be downloaded for free... Unless they plan on future upgrades of these products to no longer be free.. *



If they were all one app, it would be much too complex. I for one would hate to have to start up a huge multimedia app just to listen to mp3's. You're missing the point of why the iApps are so great - they're _simple_. Cramming them all into one big lump would make them very _not_ simple.

In my view, in the case of farely unrelated apps, it's better to have separate apps but good integration.


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2003)

If you have questions as to why 10.3 will cost 129 USD, please search the forums for information on price for Jaguar.

The 10.1 Update was free, because Apple felt they owed that to the early adopters. Can't say ANYthing like that for 10.2 or 10.3. Those are full upgrades. Full upgrade pricing included.


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 16, 2003)

Jag u ar was worth it. Well, it was definitely worth the $70 academic price I paid.  

Then, a month later, I got it for free (free for teachers) :-(

Doug


----------



## rfm (Mar 16, 2003)

I have seen some rumours that 10.3 will include a much improved iChat - sound, videoconferencing. I hope these rumours are true.


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by celeborn _
> *If they were all one app, it would be much too complex. I for one would hate to have to start up a huge multimedia app just to listen to mp3's. You're missing the point of why the iApps are so great - they're simple. Cramming them all into one big lump would make them very not simple.
> 
> In my view, in the case of farely unrelated apps, it's better to have separate apps but good integration. *



One of the strength of MacOS X in my opinion is application integration. These are still different applications but they operate together, and probably one could develp new applications that can also integrate.

The first hint was the services system. Very well integrated, even if the user interface could be better. The second hint was the glocal usage of the address book. iLife is a third example of software integration. Independant pieces of software that exchange their data... sounds like an old idea, no ? Remember OpenDoc ?


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rfm _
> *I have seen some rumours that 10.3 will include a much improved iChat - sound, videoconferencing. I hope these rumours are true. *



If this would be the case, let's have a new app (vChat ?) that would exchange info (like addresses) with Mail and iChat.


----------



## fryke (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm not sure what you mean, but Mail and iChat are integrated with Address Book, no?


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 16, 2003)

Maybe in 10.3...EVERYTHING (all Apps) will be integrated...maybe they'll all work together (but not all run at the same time...like one giant program)....hmm...probably not tho...


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 17, 2003)

I look forward to this upgrade...


----------



## Revamp (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey guys. I actually got my 10.2 upgrade for
20 bucks!!! Directly brand new from apple. It was a special offer. If you had gotten 10.1 after a certain date, it only cost 20 dollars! It was a limited time offer. I got a tip on it just in time.
Maybe apple will do the same for 10.3 ; )

Revamp


----------



## chevy (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *I'm not sure what you mean, but Mail and iChat are integrated with Address Book, no? *



I was thinking that in W, NetMeeting is more or less integrated with a chat, and MSN also tries to integrate with Explorer, but only in some cases (when you start from MSN), therefore there is some integartion, but really on a case by case basis.

Apple can (must) do better, and also propose a video meeting system (for fun and for professional usage). But this one would be really integrated in the Address, iChat, Mail "system".


----------



## fryke (Mar 17, 2003)

Let's assume that iChat 2 will have video conferencing support. In Mail, you can set that you see the iChat online status. And there already _is_ Address Book integration. Everything you have in Address Book is available in Mail and iChat. Not all contacts with AIM info are added to your iChat list, but I think that's a GOOD thing. 

But: If you have them listed in iChat (2), you would see their online status in Mail and could ctrl-click on the contact and select 'video conference' or 'video chat'. Easy, no?

I don't think Apple will have ANY plans to make it more difficult for the end user...


----------



## chevy (Mar 17, 2003)

Yes, and I appreciate Address - Mail - iChat integration, as well as iSync (i now have my Address book on my Zire, and my Calendar nearly uptodate).


----------



## martijnvandijk (Mar 21, 2003)

During WWDC 2003 (June, 23 - 27), Panther will be revealed


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 21, 2003)

"CUPERTINO, California--March 21, 2003--Apple® today announced that it has rescheduled its 2003 Worldwide Developers Conference in order to provide developers with a more complete preview release of the next version of Mac® OS X, code named Panther. Originally scheduled for May 19-23 in San Jose, the conference will now be held June 23-27 at San Francisco's Moscone Center"


----------



## senne (Mar 21, 2003)

that's 1 month later!!!


----------



## Xiar Prime (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *that's 1 month later!!!   *



True, but that means you'll be able to see a far more complete and smoother-running Panther. The extra time should be enough for them to sand down the rough edges.


----------



## senne (Mar 21, 2003)

'strue


----------



## twister (Mar 21, 2003)

so where at the major addicts?  Who has panther already?  Where are screen shots?


----------



## pishnaris (Mar 21, 2003)

First it was OSX that made so many devices unuseable, then Jaguar vaporized the functionality, again, of many peripherals that had been expensively restored, like scanners, printers, and many other utility devices.  I'd hate to see Panther do the same thing all over again.


----------



## wiz (Mar 21, 2003)

true,
but i don't think it would... heh


----------



## Arden (Mar 21, 2003)

I'd hope they'd have hammered out most of the final architectures for scanning, printing, etc. for 10.2 so they can include it in 10.3.  Remember, 10.1 was still practically a beta.


----------



## mr. k (Mar 21, 2003)

I can't wait... Wonder when it gets released to the public?  If its too long after wwdc bootlegs of it will be all over the internet.  I think it will be right after the conference gets done, mabye a week for apple to hammer everything out of it.  Yes!


----------



## pishnaris (Mar 21, 2003)

What does the rumor mill think will make Panther an enhanced OSX?  I have no kicks with 10.2.4; I have more complaints with the hardware, like not enough audio support.


----------



## mr. k (Mar 21, 2003)

I can't wait... Wonder when it gets released to the public?  If its too long after wwdc bootlegs of it will be all over the internet.  I think it will be right after the conference gets done, mabye a week for apple to hammer everything out of it.  Yes!

looprumors.com made some predictions the other day, they say all metal finder (gasp) and a few other things.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 21, 2003)

According to my sources, which I can't detail here for certain reasons, they are expecting a developer's release date in August.

I doubt we'll have driver problems with this update, as we did with the 10.2 update. 10.2 represented a serious change to the way the system handled some devices, particularly printers.

Rock on, Apple.


----------



## mightyjlr (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *According to my sources, which I can't detail here for certain reasons, they are expecting a developer's release date in August.
> 
> I doubt we'll have driver problems with this update, as we did with the 10.2 update. 10.2 represented a serious change to the way the system handled some devices, particularly printers.
> ...



They certainly didn't do enough though.  There are some sort of limitations in Mac OSX that won't let certain commands get sent to the printer.  I have an Epson 2200 and I cant use half the features of the printer because of OSX not being able to send the right commands.  It isn't a driver problem, it is a OSX problem.  It works in OS9, but Epson claims there are limitations in OSX which wont let it work.  Dammit.


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2003)

WE WANT SCREEN SHOTS !

Will we have a black hairy X ? Or crossed teeth ?

Will the interface change ? Top left Apple logo going from blue to black ?

What about a hairy Apple logo ?


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2003)

Hmm... Metal Finder? You mean 'Detector 1.0'? 

If the past shows us the pace of the big Mac OS X version numbers between the first (public) developer release and the Golden Master, we'll see Panther in September. Of course this depends on the feature set and whether parts of its set have already been in development longer (no integral parts, rather new versions of iChat, iSync, iTunes etc.).


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *WE WANT SCREEN SHOTS !
> 
> Will we have a black hairy X ? Or crossed teeth ?
> ...


I hope that they go back to the aquified X like in 10 and 10.1 i thought that the jaguar X was stupid


----------



## phatcactus (Mar 22, 2003)

I use 10.1 at school and 10.2 at home, and 10.1 feels like it's made out of glue or something.  Too blurry and fat.  10.2, while still ugly, feels sharper and less noticeable.

My opinion, of course.

I'd be super happy if they'd make the dock removable in this release.  I miss my application menu.


----------



## toast (Mar 22, 2003)

I personnally hope Panther will be more editable than previous versions of OSX. I'd really like to get rid of some useless GUI elements.


----------



## Ugg (Mar 22, 2003)

Yeah, for those of us with older machines it would be nice to remove some of the stuff that slows it down.   But then, Apple doesn't make any money if we don't buy new stuff once in awhile I guess


----------



## uoba (Mar 22, 2003)

So, we have a thread about Panther's beta release come June... but what will be the new features/improvements?

Anyone?

We know a new iChat is to be included, and a new system for the Help Viewer likely, but what else?




... darn... just spotted a similar thread already in here... haven't posted in months and look what I go and do! 

Ok, carry on.


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2003)

Merged the three threads. No problem. 
I hope it won't be too confusing, though...


----------



## Aeronyth (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm not a mac user...YET...

But this "pay us 130 bucks every 9 months for an upgrade" is...kindof sad.


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2003)

Well, it's more like every 12 months for once, and then you don't actually _have_ to buy every update. If you buy it, because it's that GOOD, then why not. But while I just HAD to buy Jaguar when it came out, my PC stayed on Windows 2K, because WinXP wasn't exactly NEEDED.

Mac OS X 10.0 (Cheetah) - March 2001
Mac OS X 10.1 (Puma), free - September 2001
Mac OS X 10.2 (Jaguar) - August 2002
Mac OS X 10.3 (Panther) - September 2003

Every release has brought massive enhancements so far (we don't know about Panther just yet) and the price was always justified, I think. 10.1 was free because Apple admitted that 10.0 went out before really being ready, which you can't say about 10.1 and 10.2, so musings about 10.3 being a free upgrade are amusing me before WWDC and annoying me afterwards. (I remember those states from the Jaguar phase...)

I was looking on google.com for those release dates, and way up on the list I found my own site. 

Kendall wrote on http://mac.fryke.com/cgi-bin/blosxom.cgi/2002/aug/21 about Panther that day about spymac's 'Junkyard' rumour. I guess nobody knows what that _exactly_ was about anymore?


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Mar 23, 2003)

I was on http://www.apple.com and on the main site, there was a thing that said something about Mac OS X 10.3 code named "Panther" and something about San Fransisco. Can anyone tell me more about "Panthar"?


----------



## Androo (Mar 24, 2003)

damnit! i saw a screen shot not too long ago, but i didn't think to save it and post it here. NOW I CANT FIND IT!!!!!!!


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2003)

Actually Panther's developer release is coming out June 23, 2003 

No I'd be super, super  if I've just shelled out $120 for 10.2 which is supposed to have arrived 2 weeks ago (and, I might add, still has not arrived) and then 3 months later shell out another $120 for 10.3


----------



## Androo (Mar 24, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything about itunes 4? cuz didn't itunes 2 come out a little bit before 10.1? iTunes 3, i don't remember when, but i know it came with jaguar (or at least my jaguar). I'm hoping that will come with panther.


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeronyth _
> *I'm not a mac user...YET...
> 
> But this "pay us 130 bucks every 9 months for an upgrade" is...kindof sad. *



hehe windows users had to do that sorta.


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2003)

Sirtovin, not as much as we do.

Don't misinterpret me though, I'm no Windoze fan, but I do object to releasing _costly_ updates so frequently.

1. Releasing major costly updates is acceptable and can't be avoided;
2. Releasing frequent updates rocks;
But the two together and you get disgruntled customers...I think.


----------



## Androo (Mar 24, 2003)

I think that panther will be free, or extremely cheap, since there can't be more updates they can have to the appearance and finder, except to make it faster. Unless it is loaded with tons of awesome software, including ilife, i don't think it will cost too much.


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Mar 24, 2003)

I still use 9.2.2, I had OS X 10.0.4, but I overloaded my puter with crap and I had to reboot with OS 9 (Mac OS X 10.0.4 (whoops there is an error) never worked for me :'( )


----------



## Androo (Mar 24, 2003)

huh?! 10.4?
o that's an error.
I used to use os 9 from time to time, since my classic wouldn't work. Now i never use it at all, except on my crappy powerbook G3, which is actually one of the first PBG3 model made.


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 24, 2003)

> But while I just HAD to buy Jaguar when it came out, my PC stayed on Windows 2K, because WinXP wasn't exactly NEEDED.



Yes, because 99.999% of programs that run on Windows XP run on Windows 2K (and 95% of those run on Windows 95, for chrissake).  It seems lately nearly 50% of the programs I've downloaded, or looked to download have required Jag.  I run Jag on both my Macs, but I'm worried about having to shell out yet ANOTHER $129 not necessarily because I want new features in 10.3 (or whatever), but because I'd like to continue to run new software.  (I just don't think think that my OS should become unsupported or obsolete in a YEAR's time...)


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaelsanford _
> *Sirtovin, not as much as we do.
> 
> Don't misinterpret me though, I'm no Windoze fan, but I do object to releasing costly updates so frequently.
> ...



Naw... I am not misinterpreting you... The fact is Updates unfortunately always cost money... 

I am a "Switcher"  and I noticed that M$, releases their updates usually 1-2 years within each other... here... I've noticed... 6 major updates from 10.2.  I say this because there will be a 10.2.5 update soon... than Panther 10.3 will be released as a pay update... That's not bad... considering that Windows you would have to pay for the "Major" updates... 

I meant no disrespect to you.


----------



## PowerMacX (Mar 25, 2003)

From Apple.com:


> CUPERTINO, CaliforniaMarch 21, 2003Apple® today announced that it has rescheduled its 2003 Worldwide Developers Conference in order to provide developers with a more complete preview release of the next version of Mac® OS X, code named Panther. Originally scheduled for May 19-23 in San Jose, the conference will now be held June 23-27 at San Franciscos Moscone Center.


----------



## PowerMacX (Mar 25, 2003)

Maybe Panther will have new buttons, like the one atached below...  

(It looks a bit like WinXP start button, but is actually from Apple's site)


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *huh?! 10.4?
> o that's an error.
> I used to use os 9 from time to time, since my classic wouldn't work. Now i never use it at all, except on my crappy powerbook G3, which is actually one of the first PBG3 model made. *


Whoops, there was an error...


----------



## Androo (Mar 25, 2003)

wow, what happens when they


----------



## Aeronyth (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *hehe windows users had to do that sorta. *



Somewhat, yes.  The windows releases are a little less frequent, and if you already own a previous version you only have to pay 99 instead of the 199...

Apple should have the same Upgrade and Full Install versions...

If you already bought 10.1 or 10.2 or whatever...you should get 10.3 at a discounted price...


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeronyth _
> *Somewhat, yes.  The windows releases are a little less frequent, and if you already own a previous version you only have to pay 99 instead of the 199...
> 
> Apple should have the same Upgrade and Full Install versions...
> ...



Well the fact is there were... ways to rig the upgrade for Windows to make it install like a Full version... A fresh version... but none the less it was a pain in the butt.


----------



## Aeronyth (Mar 25, 2003)

When i upgraded to XP i had it reformat and install clean.

And i had purchased the upgrade...you just had to put in the 98 cd during the installation..


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 25, 2003)

true... but i know other ways to install XP without the 98CD etc... but we can't discuss this here etc... due to policies... etc.


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *wow, what happens when they *


Yes.


----------



## snuflupukis (Mar 25, 2003)

Look at Apples main page for the release of Panther. It says that Apple will reveale it at the WWDC in June. Doesn't say when it will be publicaly available. But I'm sure if they release it at the WWDC in June it will be out the next month.


----------



## gwynarion (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snuflupukis _
> *But I'm sure if they release it at the WWDC in June it will be out the next month. *


I doubt it.  Giving it out to developers and then releasing it to the public a month later would seem to give the devs very little time to do anything with it.  Just as with Jaguar I fully expect to see Panther sometime between the end of August and the end of September.


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 30, 2003)

Optional Metal look to entire GUI
No 64 bit support yet (Even though it should)
Performance enhanced throughout every part of system (like 10.1, 10.2)
Better iApps and maybe a Office suite. (I think the whole iNaming scheme is really stupid though)
Somewhat more customizable but no support for themes...

That's about it


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 30, 2003)

> Optional Metal look to entire GUI



<shudder>

It would be nice to have some more customization options, though I have to admit that even after several years, I'm still not sick of Aqua and its "lickable" widgets =)

Not sure what I don't like about the metal theme, I think it feels cheap and cartoony to me - (whereas Aqua is supposed to look a bit cartoony =).  In fact, I'd love the way iTunes looks if the darn textured background felt a bit more photorealistic.

I hope Apple doesn't continue with the "build apps that compete with our major software partners" campaign.  Unless they have something else up their sleeves AND the 970 consistantly blows Intel's and AMD's latest offerings away, completely alienating the major vendors that help keep the platform afloat is not such a great idea at this point (Microsoft, Adobe, etc)...

Rip


----------



## Arden (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *Optional Metal look to entire GUI*


I think this would be good if it meant you could turn it off anytime as well as on.


> *No 64 bit support yet (Even though it should)*


Do you guys think it should _support_ 64 bit (i.e. be compatible) or _run off_ 64 bit (i.e. only)?


> *Performance enhanced throughout every part of system (like 10.1, 10.2)*


This almost goes without saying. 


> *Better iApps...*


For some, definitely.  More, better features.


> *...and maybe a Office suite.*


I think it's called Appleworks... and it's $99 (unless they changed it)... and you can get it whenever you buy a system (hardware or software variety)...


> *Somewhat more customizable but no support for themes...*


Nobody really knows on this front.  Apple has become so anal about customizing OS X that it's anybody's guess.

If anyone wants to _suggest_ changes that it _should_ include, check out the thread in my signature.


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *<shudder>
> 
> It would be nice to have some more customization options, though I have to admit that even after several years, I'm still not sick of Aqua and its "lickable" widgets =)
> ...



I completely agree I love Aqua and I hate the brushed metal unless they can make it look better or cooler in a different form.  I hope they do at least make it more photorealistic.  I agree also with the competing with major software part...  I really hope Apple is able to usethe 970 and if they are I want them to use it


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Mar 31, 2003)

So, is the realease to the public date confirmed yet?


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Mar 31, 2003)

Sorry 4 the double post, but does n e 1 no how much the update would cost?


----------



## paulboy (Mar 31, 2003)

I hear of 970 being announced with it from 'sources'.  

Oh yea


----------



## fryke (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes. The price for Mac OS X 10.3 will, according to sources, be 249 USD per license. Apple has apparently learned from the Microsoft case that Microsoft is _not_ charging too much for their operating system, and thus Apple can - without looking back - raise the price for the license to 249 USD.

About the date, that really depends on two things. 1, on whether anyone really knows and 2, on whether you're an April's fool.


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Yes. The price for Mac OS X 10.3 will, according to sources, be 249 USD per license. Apple has apparently learned from the Microsoft case that Microsoft is _not_ charging too much for their operating system, and thus Apple can - without looking back - raise the price for the license to 249 USD.
> 
> About the date, that really depends on two things. 1, on whether anyone really knows and 2, on whether you're an April's fool. *



Fryke!!!! You almost gave me a heart attack till I read the fine print of April fools... 10.3 better be $129 not no 249 USD... I'd go nutzo... 

Hehehe


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Apr 1, 2003)

How much really? I mean for an update CD. It cant be 249. How can they improve X?


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 1, 2003)

going to be about $125 USD... possibly... much like 10.2 was when it was first released.


----------



## fryke (Apr 2, 2003)

129 USD, just like Jaguar. And just like mentioned, I believe, three or four times in this thread.


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *129 USD, just like Jaguar. And just like mentioned, I believe, three or four times in this thread.  *



Fryke  man you started a big April Fools back 4 or 5 posts ago..lol..


----------



## fryke (Apr 2, 2003)

I know, I had to ... kind of take it back, didn't I?


----------



## Gregita (Apr 2, 2003)

Panther To Be Released In September?


This is from MacNN-where I first saw it. I apologize to anyone that has already read it.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 3, 2003)

Interesting...

Amazon book search

...he said, blatantly stoking the rumors.


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 3, 2003)

i want panther now...
/goes to africa/


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2003)

bbloke: Now the question is whether the author(s) of the book have any inside information on when the OS will be released... They'll sure have access to prerelease versions in order to make screenshots for the book, but the release date of the book doesn't have to be the same as Panther...


----------



## bbloke (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *bbloke: Now the question is whether the author(s) of the book have any inside information on when the OS will be released... They'll sure have access to prerelease versions in order to make screenshots for the book, but the release date of the book doesn't have to be the same as Panther... *



Don't worry, I agree.  I just thought it was funny when I unexpectdly found this on Amazon!


----------

